# *Beginners to bodybuilding please read this after posting*



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome to the site !

The best thing to do would be to search through the diet and nutrition forums to find out the sort of diet you should be following, and also the training forums for workout.

First, read this: http://www.musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=2136&highlight=

10 fundamental ways to gain muscle mass.

Then, read this:

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=4308

An excellent diet thread written by young gun

A workout that you might want to follow is the beginner's guide by Garry, he wrote it a long time ago and has proved effective for many people:

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=1983

If you are thinking of doing steroids read this:

http://musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=4464

Please try searching the archives of information before asking questions, but we are happy to try our best to help you out.

Good luck!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Is there any way to highlight this post in like huge red letters.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

Excellent


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

hi all im new 2 this game and would like some advice on how 2 tone up a bit if anyone is interested in giving me a few suggestions then feel free


----------



## dobzie (Oct 31, 2007)

The links don't seem to be active, or am I doing something wrong? Cheers


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

i cant get any of the link to work...? could be just me though


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

+1. links are dead-ends. now


----------

